

[HN Meetup] Anyone around Sunday night in Palo Alto? - acgourley

My housemates and I are going to put on a meetup for the folks in the southbay/penn. Probably around 7-8.<p>We have a house with enough parking, a large front projection setup, and a wide array of beer/spirits (although I don't see this as a big drinking event).<p>I wanted to gauge interest first, however. Just want to make sure there is some critical mass.
======
acgourley
Well it does not look like we hit anything close to a critical mass.

I suppose the HN demographic has grown to the point where it is difficult to
get one of these types of articles on the front page.

If anyone is still looking for something, remember there is a super happy dev
house on saturday.

------
patrickb
I'll be there. I'll try to get my roommates to come too.

------
jey
Sounds good.

------
alaskamiller
maybe +2

